# FloraGrow Carbo CO2 Alternative



## Robert F Porter (10 Apr 2021)

This was recommended to me by the customer services department of a national aquatics retailer as a credible alternative to CO2 injection. It contains glutardialdehyde. In his _Aquascaping _book, George Farmer expressly warns us off such products, saying that they don't do much good, and that glutardialdehyde can be toxic [not sure whether to fish or plants or both?] in high doses. He also says that it can act as an algaecide, which isn't desirable for me because I am about to invest in some amano shrimp. Does anyone have any experience of or thoughts on this? Thanks!


----------



## X3NiTH (10 Apr 2021)

Gluteraldehyde is a Biocide and can cause multi chemical sensitivity issues regarding allergic reactions (known amongst radiology staff as ‘darkroom disease’), you can get away with being exposed to this stuff forever and then if you stop using it and then go back to using at a later date this is where sensitivity issues arise, allergy reactions can be quite extreme. Traditionally this product was used in the NHS neat from the bottle for wipe down sterilisation of medical devices like Lithotriptors and used dilute for washing endoscope equipment etc. It’s now withdrawn from use in the NHS for safety reasons.

Aldehydes in general are pretty nasty, had an interesting convo with an organic chemist once and aldehydes were what he hated working with the most.

There are natural alternatives such as Humic and Fulvic acids which are long chain carbon molecules that also have the ability to chelate metals and make them more plant available. You can buy this from Maidenhead Aquatics as Microbe-Lift BioCO2, there’s no actual CO2 in the bottle of course that’s up to the plants to take the long chain carbon molecule and metabolise it into CO2 it can actually use.

I inject CO2 for my Buce but I also use the BioCO2 for both chelating properties and as an extra carbon source.

Does it work? Let me introduce you to the Vallis Metric!


----------



## Nick potts (10 Apr 2021)

Beaten to it by X3NiTH 

FloraGrow Carbo, easy carbo, seachem excel etc, in fact any product advertised as "liquid CO2" is the same thing glutaraldehyde and water

It's not an alternative to CO2 injection. In my opinion it's only benefit in the aquarium is as an algicide.

As for it's toxic affects, you have to remember that glut is a biocide and used as a disinfectant, so at high doses it is toxic to plants, fish and people, but the stuff we buy is rather watered down


----------



## Robert F Porter (11 Apr 2021)

Thanks for this good advice from you both. I might try the alternative product mentioned. Thanks again.


----------

